# Pics of black V6 TTR



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Thought I would post a couple of pics of my TTR. The first two photo's show the new tinted lights and then how they were. Third pic is pre ABT grill. Still not sure about it.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i love this car
im not too keen on convertibles on a TT (loses the classic shape)but this looks mint
have ypu got any more pix of the v6 spoiler
thinkin of doing this mod but dont want it too look stuk on to the original
a pic from looking down the car on to it

cheers mate :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The V6 spoiler looks very nice and really good on a black TT.
These pics any good to you?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

love them pix mate but the add on spoiler at the back


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Apart from the ABT grill it is a standard V6 inc the rear spoiler.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Still not sure about it.


Love the lights, don't like the grill, sorry. Reckon the V6 bumper is spot-on, no need to change it :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Still not sure about it.
> ...


Hi Neil,
Thanks for the comment on the lights. It took a long time to go for them as did not want too chav the rear. (They are the lightest of the tints you can have).
It's the grill I am still not sure of. But it is now bonded on, so it will have to stay. The V6 bumper is the standard one and have to say I really like it over the 225 one.


----------



## supermart (May 2, 2014)

lovely colour interior really smart!!


----------



## dxldesign (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice!


----------

